

SOPA - Ben Huh vs NBC exec - kuahyeow
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/media/jan-june12/sopa_01-17.html

======
msb
I think Ben nails it here. Unlike the Ohanian debate, Ben uses Rick Cotton's
talking points against him. He refutes the 'only foreign websites' mantra that
Cotton has been spewing lately with an accurate and measured response.
Brilliant. Ben clearly won that debate and highlighted a successful strategy
for dealing with proponents.

